# Connecting two Receivers - How to?



## WardJJ (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi. can you help clarify how I can hook up my two Receivers to allow using the one set of speakers?
1st older Receiver is an Onkyo TX-SR700. Tied to it will be just a Phon/Turntable, and Cassett player.
No Speakers attached. Can I / how tie this into my primary Sony receiver to use the speaker 
system tied to the Sony? The Onkyo has a 'Pre Out' (six jacks) - can I use this to tie into
the Sony unit? This unit would only be turned on using the above components.

2nd newer Receiver is an Sony STR-K7000. Can I use its 'Multi Channel In' (6-Jacks) to tie to the
Onky's 'Pre Out'? ... maybe I'm all wet. Since there are a limited of jacks on this unit was hoping
this would provide the sound / solution to hooking up the above? Or what do you recommend?
(The Sony unit will have most of my components connected to it - HDTV, DVD, MDP, VCR, XM,
etc.)

Thanks a lot,
Ward


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

WardJJ said:


> ... Can I use its 'Multi Channel In' (6-Jacks) to tie to the Onky's 'Pre Out'? ...


Not an expert....but maybe you can try (at your own risk :whistling.

I recall a similar question on older threads, the suggestion was to use the Tape to make the loop on both receivers (I don't think you have one in your Sony, but maybe you can use another source (Video??? that has input and output on both receivers :huh.

Let's see what the experts say...:innocent:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The problem with using the pre outs on the Onkyo is that the level changes depending of where you have thew volume set at. Does the Onkyo have a "Tape out" ? if so that would be the best as its signal is fixed and simply run that to your Sony into one of its inputs (not the multi channel ins)


----------



## WardJJ (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks David.


----------



## WardJJ (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks Tony,
Yes the Onkyo has a "Tape Out". (Onkyo has lots of connection featurs / open jacks ..it's the Sony that is limited; especially since most of my components are connected to it.)
Since the Onkyo had the 'pre-out open' (six jacks), and the Sony has the "Muti Ch In" (six jacks) open, thought it would be best option ...if it'll work. (just want to use the Sony connected Speakers, for the few times a year that I might turn on the Onkyo Receiver and play the phono/turntable or Cassett player.

Ward


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

WardJJ said:


> Thanks Tony,
> 
> Since the Onkyo had the 'pre-out open' (six jacks), and the Sony has the "Muti Ch In" (six jacks) open, thought it would be best option ...if it'll work.


This will work but again the multi channel output from the Onkyo is going to be variable depending on the Onkyo's volume control so this may be a bit of a nuisance.


----------

